# Solved: iTunes Install Problem



## n2ts (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi guys I have been having problems reinstalling iTunes, after upgrading to the latest version 12.1.1.4 iTunes would not open.
The error message I get is:-
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	iTunes.exe
Application Version:	12.1.1.4
Application Timestamp:	54de1991
Fault Module Name:	CoreAudioToolbox.dll
Fault Module Version:	7.9.9.6
Fault Module Timestamp:	54ddd41b
Exception Code:	c000001d
Exception Offset:	00000000001fa332
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	2bdf
Additional Information 2:	2bdf53ffacc6b311009149057f2a5120
Additional Information 3:	18c0
Additional Information 4:	18c0566d015eda07f8e010d4f2ba3e4f
I have been on the Apple web site which recommended deleting iTunes and all related software components

Steps
Uninstall iTunes and related software components in the following order. Then restart your computer.
iTunes
Apple Software Update
Apple Mobile Device Support
Bonjour
Apple Application Support (iTunes 9 or later)
On some systems, iTunes might install two versions of Apple Application Support. This is expected. If both are present, be sure to uninstall both versions.
I used Revo Uninstaller as it scans for leftover files in the registry, ran ccleaner as well which found two more entries.
Downloaded the latest version and reinstalled iTunes and the same error appears when attempting to start the program.
Just installed an older version 10 and another error message states The file " iTunes Library.itl " cannot be read because it was created by a newer version of iTunes.
So I am at loss as to what I should do as it is really bugging me that I cannot fix this problem.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to mulitmedia 
what version of windows are you using ?


----------



## n2ts (Dec 1, 2006)

Windows 7 Ultimate , 64 bit


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Is that a genuine copy of Windows 7?
I have seen a few issues like this on non-genuine software

would you do the following please 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Windows Validation*

Please download and run *MGADiag Diagnostic Tool * and post back the report it creates:

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default)
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply

Please download and run *WVCheck*http://artellos.com/ccount/click.php?id=7 and post back the report it creates:

Double-click WVCheck.exe.
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space.
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the Notepad file as a reply.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## n2ts (Dec 1, 2006)

This is not helping and apparently it is a common problem why else would Apple have a troubleshooter for the exact same problem I am having, I have been using iTunes for years and never had an issue with installing or running it, I am obviously wasting my time here


----------



## n2ts (Dec 1, 2006)

For anyone who has a problem with iTunes v 12 do as I did and install version 10 you will probably get an error message that states "The file " iTunes Library.itl " cannot be read because it was created by a newer version of iTunes."

This is the fix that I found that worked for me.

Head to the local music folder on your computer. By default it&#8217;s located in C:\Users\xxxxx\Music\iTunes.

From there delete the Library.itl file and then launch iTunes again and it should work as it will create its own version of the Library.itl file.


----------



## n2ts (Dec 1, 2006)

Version 11 available here http://filehippo.com/download_itunes_64/13796/


----------



## n2ts (Dec 1, 2006)

Update, after talking to apple tech support the problem was that I needed to update windows, iTunes 12 worked once the update was applied.


----------

